# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: JBL Pro Cristal i30 internal filter

## AquaticQuotient.com

Bob Mehen takes a look at this new addition to the nano market.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

